# Randy Johnson of Retroglass Fly Rod Company Old School Fiberglass Fly rods by renound Manufactures



## Randy Johnson

Introducing my self. My name is Randy Johnson I own and operate one of the California's leading Vintage Fiberglass Fly Rods restorers & builder in the west.

I specialize in many of the Western Company fiberglass rods of the day . Many of the company vintage Winston / J . Kennedy Fisher , Scott ,Lamiglass. Winslow /,Fenwick Grizzly series Winslow's / Sage. & Powells From the lightest 2wt. to blue water rod in 13 wt. in fiberglass. Been in the industry for over 30+ years . 

We stay in the Golden Age of Fiberglass Rods We call it old school . 
We make old school cool !!!! and keep it cool . One rod at a time .

All good , Randy Johnson


----------



## yobata

Holy crap! Randy Johnson!!!!

I loved watching you as a kid!! I'm sure your rod building/restoration is better than your aviary work


----------



## Roninrus1

Welcome Randy.
I have an old (1955 or so) 7' True Temper fly rod that developed a set in the front 3'.
Is there a way to fix this?
Bought the rod w/money from mowing yards.
$10 from a hardware store. Had no idea about line weights or such.
Mfg. must not have either, because there wasn't any mention of weights of rod.
Rod is good for sentimental value only now.
I need to install new guides and fix the set to use it to chase bream and crappie with it.
Anyway, welcome and enjoy the great folks here.


----------



## Backwater

Welcome Randy! Come join us on the Fly Fishing Forum here on Microskiff.com. We'd love to have your input and rhetoric! 

Ted Haas


----------



## John McClelland

Randy Johnson said:


> Introducing my self. My name is Randy Johnson I own and operate one of the California's leading Vintage Fiberglass Fly Rods restorers & builder in the west.
> 
> I specialize in many of the Western Company fiberglass rods of the day . Many of the company vintage Winston / J . Kennedy Fisher , Scott ,Lamiglass. Winslow /,Fenwick Grizzly series Winslow's / Sage. & Powells From the lightest 2wt. to blue water rod in 13 wt. in fiberglass. Been in the industry for over 30+ years .
> 
> We stay in the Golden Age of Fiberglass Rods We call it old school .
> We make old school cool !!!! and keep it cool . One rod at a time .
> 
> All good , Randy Johnson





Randy Johnson said:


> Introducing my self. My name is Randy Johnson I own and operate one of the California's leading Vintage Fiberglass Fly Rods restorers & builder in the west.
> 
> I specialize in many of the Western Company fiberglass rods of the day . Many of the company vintage Winston / J . Kennedy Fisher , Scott ,Lamiglass. Winslow /,Fenwick Grizzly series Winslow's / Sage. & Powells From the lightest 2wt. to blue water rod in 13 wt. in fiberglass. Been in the industry for over 30+ years .
> 
> We stay in the Golden Age of Fiberglass Rods We call it old school .
> We make old school cool !!!! and keep it cool . One rod at a time .
> 
> All good , Randy Johnson


*Hi Mr. Johnson,

I am in the market for a tip for an old Fisher 9’ 6 weight graphite rod.

It looks like you focus on fiberglass rods but I was wondering if you might have access to graphite tips (or blanks) or know where to find them.

Many thanks!

John McClelland
314-409-0199
[email protected]

P.S. I caught many nice browns with this rod when I was a guide on the Smith River in MT 25 years ago—want to bring it back to life!*


----------

